# My new J-Tune bonnet & shiny car



## ChrisR32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi peps

Had my car of the road for a while doin throttle body gaskets (nice little job!) and some bodywork including a new J-Tune Bonnet  , now its all done i thought i'd share a few pics with everyone.
Hope you like.
Chris


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

*Stunning car mate!* When I get rid of my STI I'm definatly getting an R33 GTR!


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

:smokin: 
Shiny :thumbsup:


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

I like that bonnet - i dunno why skylines never came with vented bonnets as standard


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks good Chris , should post some more pics of the car


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice.. Big fan :thumbsup:


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Very nice car, and I like the new bonnet.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

very tidy all round, shiny, nice wheels, exhaust, bonnet, very nice.

some under bonnet pics would be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

where did you get the bonnet from by the way? carbon or FRP ?


----------



## ChrisR32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. Had the bonnet from off here but its made by Japsalon out of frp but i think you can get it carbon too?

Will get some more pics up soon, engine bay just wants a quick clean first


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great! I reckon it'd look even better with clear indicators and repeaters too.


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks very nice matey 

Really like the J-tune bonnet


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Like the wheel choice against the blue, looks sweet oh and the hood is also sweet. Just sweet really haha


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

how about a tint on the rear windows, just a medium one, would look even more sleek?


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Car looks good!
What wheels are those?


----------



## ChrisR32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Think i'm just going to smoke to indicators, for now anyway, slightly cheaper option to the clear ones.
The wheels are Ultralite Atecs in bronze. They were on the car when i had it but i've been toying with the idea of changing them to gun metal, still haven't made my mind up yet though?


----------



## ChrisR32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorted some pics, finally got round giving the engine bay a clean.


----------



## pizzaboy (Oct 25, 2006)

Superb looking GTR, get the gunmetal Atecs on dude


----------



## monster R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

*monster R32*

you have pm dude


----------

